# 11.5 and Medium size binding



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

How much toe over hang do you have? Your boot should be centered over the board with equal heel and toe overhang.


----------



## wackyracer (Jan 6, 2011)

0,5" (1,5 cm max) toe and heel, centered my binding. Must say my boots got sharp bevels at the toe and heel, have to test if i get some toe drag.

Large will reduce overhang?

Grtz


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

No, large will give you foot more centering.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Biggest problem I've noticed with a binding that's too small is problems strapping in. The straps have to be on the biggest detent and there's very little extra strap to guide into the buckle. No biggie when you're sitting in the shop, but when you're on the slopes with gloves on and snow under your boot, it's a bit of a struggle.

I'd go back for the L's.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Large mean larger leverage, thus easier riding. My older cartel m went to 9.5 and I could compare to my brothers l. The l is much better.


----------



## wackyracer (Jan 6, 2011)

K, so for instance a Burton Ruler or Moto w/e with shrinkage tech will, say 11/11.5, footsprint one size smaller will also still be better in L?

Thx for all your replies btw.


----------



## bmoney (Dec 10, 2009)

i have cartles, and would prefer a Medium...but have a large...if your interested in trading


----------

